# Vintage baby stroller



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

What's up guys, I inherited a vintage baby stroller and was wondering if anyone had any pics of ones similar to it but painted with like some flake and pinstripes or anything, I want to eventually have the thing refinished and painted with some crazy paint it i can find someone to do it.

Post up some pics if you have any, I tried google but didnt find much.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/138505-baby-strollers.html


----------



## Alexander_john (Mar 30, 2012)

Blazerbump03 said:


> What's up guys, I inherited a vintage baby stroller and was wondering if anyone had any pics of ones similar to it but painted with like some flake and pinstripes or anything, I want to eventually have the thing refinished and painted with some crazy paint it i can find someone to do it.
> 
> Post up some pics if you have any, I tried google but didnt find much.


Hello,
Your stroller looks so old,
Now a day I never see this type of stroller,
This looks awesome, modern strollers are little but different from it.


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

That's a silvercross pram stroller. New they cost around $1000 and not many people use them. I think J-lo uses one and some other celebs take em out to show off. I have one I'm going to flake and pattern as well as have the top made to match my ride. You can get parts online but get your checkbook ready they aren't cheap.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

my daughters.
she used it every night for the first 6 months as a bassinette. then started using it as a stroller.




























its been lowered 6". chasis narrowed 1". top and mattress redone in removable stayfast. full paint and bodywork done.

the body also quick releases from the chasis, and the wheels quick release too. (from factory)


----------



## Rojo909 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's badass


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

finally done


















cant wait for the baby to come out so I can roll her around NYC


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

badass dude! 
im really surprised more people arent doing these. they arent even all that hard to find either? (at least up here anyways)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Where can u buy these? I gotta have one for my next kid!


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Nice Work


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

Check Craigslist man, there always on there out here. eBay has some too but can be pretty pricey. Mine is a silvercross and I got it from a flea market in Connecticut. Took the little lady out for a stroll in midtown manhattan and people flipped out!! They were taking pics and lovin it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

JOVEN619 said:


> Check Craigslist man, there always on there out here. eBay has some too but can be pretty pricey. Mine is a silvercross and I got it from a flea market in Connecticut. Took the little lady out for a stroll in midtown manhattan and people flipped out!! They were taking pics and lovin it.


ya man, anytime we went out i couldnt go 2 min without somebody stopping us to take a pic of her in it. she loved the attention tho.

and they actually cruise pretty nice with the big wheels huh. right over curbs and all!


----------



## JohnNichols (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow it is really awesome to get this for your baby. I would gift a similar one to my daughter for her 2nd baby. For her 1st one I got the carriage from Fertile Mind .


----------

